# Orchestration of Debussy's "Voiles" Prelude for piano (2nd Prelude from Book I)



## TwoPhotons (Feb 13, 2015)

*Orchestration of Debussy's "Voiles" Prelude for piano (2nd Prelude from Book I)*

Here's an orchestration I did last week of Debussy's "Voiles" Prelude from Book I:


__
https://soundcloud.com/thomas-kobialka%2Forchestration-of-2nd-prelude-book-i-voilesby-debussy

Sheet music can be found here:

https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/18637418/Voiles for Orchestra (Debussy-Kobialka).pdf

Instrumentation is as follows:

1 Piccolo
2 Flutes
2 Oboes
1 English Horn
1 Clarinet (Eb)
2 Clarinets (Bb)
2 Bassoons
1 Contrabassoon

6 Horns in F
1 Trumpet in Bb

Piano
Harp
Celeste
Glockenspiel
Vibraphone
Xylophone
Cymbals
Timpani (1 player)
Bass Drum
Tamtam

Strings

Please feel free to listen and post any feedback!


----------

